# المفروض انها ثلاجة



## BITAR (4 يونيو 2010)




----------



## tasoni queena (4 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة حلوة عشان تسقع رجليهم كمان

شكرا استاذ بيتر للصورة 
​


----------



## BITAR (4 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> حلوة حلوة عشان تسقع رجليهم كمان​
> شكرا استاذ بيتر للصورة ​


* يعنى عملا بالمثل القائل*
*تسقيع الجسم يبدء من القدميين*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا tasoni queena*​


----------



## zezza (4 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههه جميلة اوى فكرة حلوة فى الصيف 
شكرا استاذ بيتر 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

*فكره حلوه برضه

صوره مضحكه قوي

شكرا ليك استاذ بيتر​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه 

اصل افتكروا ان ممكن  يبوظوا بره التلاجه  

حلوووووووووووين يا بيتر​


----------



## جيلان (5 يونيو 2010)

:t11:

بامانة فكرة حلوة لو تلاجة بايظة تتعمل جزامة


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2010)

*100 100 الكلام ده هههههه*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه

ظريفة يا بيتر

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## BITAR (6 يونيو 2010)

zezza قال:


> *هههههههههه جميلة اوى فكرة حلوة فى الصيف *
> *شكرا استاذ بيتر *
> *ربنا يباركك*


* شكرا zezza*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *فكره حلوه برضه​*
> 
> *صوره مضحكه قوي*​
> 
> *شكرا ليك استاذ بيتر*​


* شكرا mikel coco*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يونيو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> اصل افتكروا ان ممكن يبوظوا بره التلاجه ​
> 
> حلوووووووووووين يا بيتر ​


* تصور ممكن*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا روماني زكريا*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> :t11:
> 
> بامانة فكرة حلوة لو تلاجة بايظة تتعمل جزامة


* افكار ببلاش*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا جيلان*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يونيو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *100 100 الكلام ده هههههه*​


* شكرا marcelino*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ظريفة يا بيتر*
> 
> *شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


* شكرا كليمو*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2010)

*والمفروض ان انا استغرب ولا اضحك ؟
 
 هههههههههه
 
 حلوة الفكرة دي 
 فكرتني وانا صغير لما كنت بحط الجرايد في الفريزر*​


----------



## Mason (6 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
ناس بتفكر صح بدل ميطروا انهم يشتروا جزامة 
كدا اوفر لهم هههههههههه

ميرسى على الصورة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*2*1*​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوووة


----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *والمفروض ان انا استغرب ولا اضحك ؟*​
> 
> *هههههههههه*​
> *حلوة الفكرة دي *
> *فكرتني وانا صغير لما كنت بحط الجرايد في الفريزر*​


* صح علشان تبقى اخبارها طازه*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا Kerlos-love-Jesus*​


----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ناس بتفكر صح بدل ميطروا انهم يشتروا جزامة
> كدا اوفر لهم هههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى على الصورة


* ههههههههههههههه*
*اوفر*
*شكرا meso*sasa + Love Jesus*​


----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *2*1*​


*شكرا Roka_Jesus*​


----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوووة


* شكرا اني بل*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه
تبع افكار اعادة استخدام الاشياء 

مرسي استاذ بيتر​*


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه​*
> *تبع افكار اعادة استخدام الاشياء *​
> 
> *مرسي استاذ بيتر *​


*اكيد*

*شكرا  راجعة ليسوع*​


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه 

اصل افتكروا ان ممكن يبوظوا بره التلاجه 
او يعملو ريحها هههه
حلوووووووووووين يا بيتر​


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه ​
> 
> اصل افتكروا ان ممكن يبوظوا بره التلاجه
> او يعملو ريحها هههه
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*تمام*
*خصوصا فى الصيف*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا govany shenoda*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههه
الجو حر على كلوووووه بقى 
مش على البنى أدمين بس :new6:
شكرا يا أستاذنا *​


----------

